# Bilder... kp wie ichs nennen soll :O.



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Hallo.
Das Spiel geht folgendermaßen:
Ich gebe 5-7 Punkte vor. Ihr müsst in diesem Thread ein Bild posten, dass möglichst viele dieser Punkte enthält.
z.B.
Ihr kriegt einen Punkt wenn...
ein Bier zu sehen ist
eine Flagge zu sehen ist
ein Auto zu sehen ist
eine betuchte Frau zu sehen ist
jemand eine Lederhose trägt
wenn eine verrückt aussehender Mann zu sehen ist.
sein. Für jedes Element, dass in eurem Bild enthalten ist gibbet einen Punkt. Jeden Tag um 18 Uhr gibts die aktuelle Tabelle (im Ausgangspost).
Drutner könnt ihr gegebenfalls schreiben, wo die Punkte jeweils im Bild zu sehen sind. Bei manchen Punkten braucht man echt Kreativität also strengt euch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn man alle Punkte im Bild hat gibts 1 Bonuspunkt.

Erweiterte Regeln:
Klaut keine Bilder von andern.
Kein nicht jugendfreies Material.
Jeder darf jederzeit einstigen. Postschluss ist jeden Tag um 18 Uhr. Je nachdem kommt eine neue Runde kurz danach.
Ihr könnt gerne euch die Mühe machen, und eigene Bilder machen um Punkte zu kriegen XD.
Und keine Fotomontagen!
Es gilt: Wer zu erst ein Bild postet mahlt zuerst. Wenn jmd. Dasselbe Bild danach postet, muss ein anderes nehmen oder bekommt eben keine Punkte.

Wie gesagt: Eine saubere Erklärung (besonders bei kreativen Punkten) kann Punkte bringen!

Fangen wir an.

RUNDE 1:
Ihr bekommt einen Punkt, wenn in eurem Bild...
eine Frau zu sehen ist
eine sichtlich Betrunkene Person zu sehen ist
wenn jemand einen Anzug trägt
wenn mehr als 5 Leute anwesend sind
wenn eine Person auf dem Bild rote Haare hat
wenn jmd was total Verrücktes macht (kreativer Punkt, also gut erklären, wieso ihr denkt, dafür einen Punkt bekommen zu können)


Für jedes Element in eurem BIld gibts 1 Punkt. Weil das Spiel neu ist, ist die Auswertung dieses mal erst am Mittwoch, den 31. März um 18 Uhr. Alle Einsendungen danach werden nicht mehr gewertet werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Ich such dann mal >.>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Roter Kasten = Rote Haare
Gelbe Punkte = Anzüge
Lila Punkte = Frauen
Mehr als 5 Leute = Dürfte wohl offensichtlich zu sehen sein.

(Ps: Man erkennt die Roten Haare wenn man bei Windows Bild&Faxanzeige ranzoomt)

Das Kuriose: Eine Frau auf einem Roulette-Tisch...das geht doch nicht :O


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. März 2010)

Woran soll man denn auf dem Bild festmachen, ob eine Frau betucht ist? Teure Klamotten? ô.o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. März 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Woran soll man denn auf dem Bild festmachen, ob eine Frau betucht ist? Teure Klamotten? ô.o



Mit betucht mein ich eher eine etwas dickere Frau.


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. März 2010)

Dann sag das doch auch klar und deutlich, und nutz nicht Wörter mit anderer Bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Herrscht wohl keine Interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Werde es noch 1 Woche verlängern oder bis genug Teilnehmer da sind.


----------

